# Anyone know if the Green Cert (Cert in Agriculture) can be done part time or at night



## breathnach1 (1 Dec 2007)

Anyone know if the Green Cert (Cert in Agriculture) can be done part time or at night ?


----------



## fbmpw (3 Dec 2007)

Try Teagasc website maybe ?


----------



## Megan (3 Dec 2007)

breathnach1 said:


> Anyone know if the Green Cert (Cert in Agriculture) can be done part time or at night ?


This of any help:
[broken link removed]


----------

